# Trying to trace horse's past. Is it possible!?!



## allcash (18 April 2020)

In 2018, I bought a 6yo Irish gelding out of Financial Reward. 
He was (and is) really lovely. However, when talking to his previous owner she told me that even though his passport only shows one home (the breeders) before hers he'd in fact been to one more in Ireland then a few around Hartpury before her.
When looking up the breeder there is nothing on him (no records etc..). His name is Ian Johnston (Wexford) 
She gave me two names of the people around Hartpury, but she tried finding more information from them after she bought him and she was hung up on numerous occasions.
I know this is quite typical for Irish horses but he's been logged onto the Irish Horse Register so I just wondered if anyone knew any way to track down anything about his past or had any experiences and what they did.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Leo Walker (18 April 2020)

I've found loads of info for people. Its usually fairly easy. Post on the Trace My Horse page on Facebook. When I get bored I usually go on there and find out info for 4 or 5 of them. If there's nothing to be found online people will share the post and information comes up that way.


----------



## shergar (22 April 2020)

Trace my horse uk, and trace my horse Ireland , both on Facebook .


----------



## HeyMich (22 April 2020)

Leo Walker said:



			I've found loads of info for people. Its usually fairly easy. Post on the Trace My Horse page on Facebook. When I get bored I usually go on there and find out info for 4 or 5 of them. If there's nothing to be found online people will share the post and information comes up that way.
		
Click to expand...

You can do some searching for info on my mare if you are really bored LW!?  PM me if you want the basic details and pics. You could hire yourself out as a horse-history-detective! I spy a new career on the horizon...

.


----------



## Chinchilla (23 April 2020)

Yes it's technically possible but sometimes very difficult. I had no luck on Trace my Horse personally


----------



## Leo Walker (23 April 2020)

HeyMich said:



			You can do some searching for info on my mare if you are really bored LW!?  PM me if you want the basic details and pics. You could hire yourself out as a horse-history-detective! I spy a new career on the horizon...

.
		
Click to expand...

Send me it through and I'll have a look


----------



## HeyMich (23 April 2020)

Leo Walker said:



			Send me it through and I'll have a look 

Click to expand...

Seriously?! Amazing! I'll do that right now. 

I'll also order some snazzy business cards for you for your new chicken whispering / horse sleuthing line of work... Any ideas for a logo?


----------

